

The Reason Why Ello as an Ad-Free Project Is Not That Exciting - Kristyna_Z
https://medium.com/@kristynazdot/the-reason-why-ello-as-an-ad-free-project-is-not-that-exciting-cfdb727a969a

======
pedalpete
Though I've requested an account on Ello, it's more of a curiosity. The thing
is, they never say they won't sell your data. They say

"We believe that the people who make things and the people who use them should
be in partnership.

We believe a social network can be a tool for empowerment. Not a tool to
deceive, coerce and manipulate — but a place to connect, create and celebrate
life."

What has any of that got to do with if they are selling your data or not. How
will I be in 'partnership' with the 'producers'? Or am I a 'producer' because
I'm producing content.

I'm currently in a partnership with the mass producers and others who pay
Facebook to provide me with a service of connection. Ello has failed to tell
me how they'll be any different.

~~~
Kristyna_Z
Also, this "If you choose to use a Chrome web browser, an Android smartphone,
or if you have recently used services like Google Search or YouTube, your web
browser or device may be sending data back to Google that Ello can't control."

As if the whole world would stop googling and procrastinating on YouTube.

